# SAP job search



## pink14 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello buddies,

I am SAP technical consultant , I'm new to Australia. i'm looking for a job in sydney. I would like to work as contract / temporary. Can you guide me , the consultancy/agency were recruiting sap consultant in australia and also tell me the job site that frequently post SAP job.

Thanks,
Pink14


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Try these:

SAP Recruitment Agency I Jobs in Sydney I Job Agency Sydney
sap jobs in Australia | careerjet.com.au
sap jobs in Australia | careerjet.com.au

. . . . . for a start!


----------



## pink14 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Steevg.Im searching job in these job portal only, But still there is no opening for less than 3years experience. If i call the consultancy directly also, they are not responsing. 

Just guide me, Is there any particular format for resume in australia?


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm, not sure I can help further with your issue, sorry, but the best advice I can give, would be to contact a company who specializes in helping you prepare a CV, which is formatted as your potential employers would like to see it presented.

Someone like Resume Writing, Writing a Resume, might be able to help.
If not this company, try a Google search for "Sydney CV services", - this is what I came up with.

Google

Happy to help further if I can, but I think your best option is as above. Wherever possible, try to call employers (or their HR departments) directly, as the recruitment agencies don't always have your best interests at heart, and are very often quite sloppy when it comes to finding you a job. Much better, would be to find someone who's already doing the job, talk with them to find out what the employer is looking for.

Different countries require different skills, and also it may well be that the skills you posess, are not listed actually as "SAP". I've found my skills listed elsewhere, and now I'm familiar with that, I'm able to locate the area's on the job sites. Talk to someone doing your job elsewhere to find out!

Good luck !


----------



## mikesrozer (Sep 16, 2012)

pink14 said:


> Thanks Steevg.I'm searching job in these job portal only, But still there is no opening for less than 3years experience. If i call the consultancy directly also, they are not responding.
> 
> Just guide me, Is there any particular format for resume in Australia?


Hey pink, I have found that your problem is exact same like mine. I was also fussed with these kind of the thing to post my resumes in the job portals but not found any replies. I have searched many times in the google and got failed but tried a last time at jobofmine for sent my resume just for a try and after three day I got mail from them which is suits to my resume. And now I am working their and completed my 1+ year in this company. So, I think you should try their and I am sure you got the placement which is perfect for you. Good luck!


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Mikesrozer, great site

I'd like to add that you'll need to select the "Browse Jobs" section to the left hand side of the page. Then you can do a more detailed search in the state you want to find work in.

Job Search Australia jobs

Hope this helps others.


----------



## mikesrozer (Sep 16, 2012)

The first step is to find what jobs are out there. Fortunately the internet makes it possible to find anything. One of your best resources will be an online recruitment agency. These are companies that help businesses fill jobs. As a candidate, you will upload your CV and fill out an application, and then the agency will attempt to match you to a job they are trying to fill. If approved you will then proceed to the interview stages.jobofmine at com


----------



## jobsau (Nov 3, 2012)

mikesrozer said:


> The first step is to find what jobs are out there. Fortunately the internet makes it possible to find anything. One of your best resources will be an online recruitment agency. These are companies that help businesses fill jobs. As a candidate, you will upload your CV and fill out an application, and then the agency will attempt to match you to a job they are trying to fill. If approved you will then proceed to the interview stages.jobofmine at com


Yes,really we can find dream jobs through online job sites.now the job search in Australia became very easy we can search online Free job posting in Australia[/URL] then we get so many Australian recruitment,jobs,online hire resources sites and we can post our resumes.


----------

